# Rose Gold Russian.



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Have been looking in my watch box again and found this one rose gold plate auto.








































bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Is Kometa the name of the watch? I'm asking because the logo on case-back seems to be a Slava logo?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thats a great looker to find hidden away-does it get wrist time at all? :tongue2:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Is Kometa the name of the watch? I'm asking because the logo on case-back seems to be a Slava logo?


Kometa is a sub-brand of Slava, I think created in the 2000-ies.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Kometa is a sub-brand of Slava, I think created in the 2000-ies.


That explains then... thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Great looking watch - I think I'd certainly wear it - AND it's unusual.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks lads think i got it in 2005,had it on the wrist only a few times,prefer divers type watches now






















http://

bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it's a really cool watch and I usually hate gold(en) watches! I don't know what's about Russians watches that makes me like them so much...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I think it's a really cool watch and I usually hate gold(en) watches! I don't know what's about Russian watches that makes me like them so much...


I'm not normally a fan, but even I rather like this one.


----------

